# Music during lovemaking



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I really think that music can enhance the lovemaking experience. Recently, my wife and I have started listening to music as we make love to each other. I get my music from Pandora Radio at Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music. The last time we made love, I put on some Enya and Enya like music (from Pandora). This was soft relaxing music which helped my wife calm down after a long day. It also helped that I was rubbing lotion and massaging her back.
As things started to get heated up, I put on some Massive Attack and Massive Attack like songs (also through Pandora). The rhythm was perfect for making love. I was able to last longer because there was more going on. All these things really made for an enjoyable, relaxing, and intimate evening.
I am curious to know what others have done to add variety and spice up their life in the bedroom.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Music can intensify feelings and memories can be stored within songs. I have a play-list for just about everything....except sex. We both get turned-on hearing the noises we make. Sometimes I love when we're really quiet, there's a sexiness about that. 

If we're sharing a bath or shower together, then we'll think to play music. One of my favorite shower escapades, happened when I was taking a hot shower and let the bathroom steam up, lit some candles and had Portishead's Glory Box playing on repeat and called him to join me.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to try this but he'll probably think it's cheesy. He doesn't like that slow music as he listens to mainly hip hop and rap anyway


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Enigma, MCMXC a D.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh, Riverside is a romantic hubby! How nice!

I enjoy music during lovemaking too, but we don't do it all the time so that it is more of a treat. We also rarely light candles.

This is an amazing song for sex...Robin Thicke - Sex Therapy - YouTube


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF has a "sex playlist" that's also on my iPhone as well... All with a sex/lovin' theme, and a beat you can **** to. . I find it to be distracting, to be honest, but it works for her. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is wonderful to have music playing softy in the background - it just BOOSTS the "atmosphere", drowning in love & appreciation somehow & yes, memories - we need to do this more often accually. 

I did a thread on this idea awhile back, looking for others input on romantic songs to use- this was my big plan for our very romantic vacation. Music 24/7 in the background. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/11793-please-list-some-your-favorite-love-songs-here.html

.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Blues, man. Gotta be the blues.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whatever they're playing at the grocery store.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think we still have a CD somewhere of my daughter's nursery rhymes!

But seriously, I'd like to do it to "Dark Side of The Moon" or "2112" by Rush.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'Smallpox Champion' by Fugazi.

Just kidding.


----------

